# what's with my temp hand.



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the Manindra 4500, my temp windows has 140 >>>221, in the middle is a F, after running my tractor for a while the hand moves to the center position on the F, is this normal or is this a sign that my tractor may be running hot. If it is running hot what can I check for?


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Could the "F" in the middle be Fahrenheit? If it is in the middle of the gauge between 140 and 221° and the graduations are equal then it is running at about 180-185°. That would actually be a little on the cold side. A photo would be helpful as I have never seen that temp gauge. BTW, what area of the world are you from as I have not ever heard of a temp gauge described in that manner.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I finally found an image of the Mahindra 4500 temp gauge and the F in the middle is actually F° (Fahrenheit). That area is well within the green operating range on the gauge. The gauge is pretty self explanatory even though it has no graduations between 140° and 221°. According to the gauge it is not considered overheated until it reaches 221° at which point the background color on the scale changes from green to red. Like I said earlier I think the engine may be running a bit on the cool side. I would think it should be running in the upper half of the green zone if you are running it under a load.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe air hosing or water hosing radiator couple times year helps.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Remember the 212 F is boiling but because it is under pressure that actually raises the boiling point, anything under 212F I would be comfortable with. Anywhere in the middle should be fine.


----------

